# First soap



## cheesemoose (Jun 23, 2010)

Used Walmart and 3" pvc. forgot to lube inside o mold and had to cut off cap from bottom. After freezing and some hard rapping on th pvc soap cam out fine.

At what temp range can soup be aged. How soon can my wife test it out


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

As soon as it firm and your able to cut it you can use it. Saponification is way over with, now it's simply curing...which is nothing more than wick moisture out of it. The more humid the room or the more frozen the room, the longer it takes to cure.

Next time put a piece of plastic wrap on the mold, oil up the plastic wrap and then wedge the cap on, this way you can get your cap of eaiser...nearly everything you lube a mold with is going to saponify with the lye, so that really isn't doing much in helping you get the soap out.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

For my soap, the way it "feels" changes a lot over a cure time. It should not be zappy- but it will be a lot softer for sure. Congrats on your first soap!


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Yay! For your first soap!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

Mineral oil will not saponify like most oils if you need to use one for lubing the molds.. Congrads on your first soap...


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Congratulations on your first soap, be careful or you'll get bitten by the Soap Bug like the rest of us :rofl


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

Like Jennifer my soap changes as it cures. When it's fresh it doesn't bubble as much as a fully cured bar and also it's not as mild. So don't judge your recipe based only your fresh soap experience.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Congrats on your first soap! Did you scent it? How about a pic?


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

I want to be brave enough to make soap...


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Marion, There's really nothing to it ;o) It's fun, as long as you keep in mind it can be dangerous if you don't pay attention to what you are doing.

David, 
I use the PVC molds and don't line,coat ect. with anything. i either freeze to get them to pop out of the mold, or bang on the sides to pop them out. Someday i am going to be able to hook up an air compressor and shoot them out, but for now I don't have any issues therefore why fix it if it isn't broke? 
To take the cap off i would do as Vicki suggested or find something to tap the cap off with. I use a mini crowbar thing, but since i have no idea what it's called guess that doesn't help much :/ 

Lynn


Lynn


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Lynn, that's just it! I happen to have been the only student at my college who did not get the Organic Chemistry Lab deposit back, because I dropped, burned and broke so many things. And I was GOOD at chemistry, just incredibly clumsy with all things glass and explosive.... When I saw you need safety goggles to make soap, I had flashbacks of my college lab and decided that maybe I should just stick to yoghurt (please don't tell me yoghurt can explode....)


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Lol! I have no idea on the yogurt since i have never made any, but hopefully you outgrew that awkward stage? When your ready to try it I bet you will be fine, just don't use anything glass or plastic until you get used to how it all works...Maybe that will help? And for the record.... I have had a container anddddd my actual soap explode before- Still love making it, just learned from the mistake  
Lynn


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Marion- maybe start with melt and pour and work your confidence up to working with lye. Brambleberry has lots of melt and pour bases/ videos you might enjoy. Also, maybe you could find a soap making class in your area.


----------

